# Low-dose alcohol + L-Tyrosine



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Has anyone else tried this combination ? L-Tyrosine gives me motivation to talk and do things but increased anxiety. Then I take some high-grade but low-dose alcohol and that kills the anxiety. I've tried to take just the alcohol but it's not the same. Any comments ?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Sounds interesting, take in mind to allways stay at the recommend daily alcohol dose to avoud trouble (3 beers a day).


----------

